# Some macros from Dinosaur Valey State Park, Glen Rose, TX...



## lextalionis

Hey gang,
Our cub scout pack had our spring campout at Dinosaur Valley State Park, up near Glen Rose, TX. Unfortunantely the dino tracks were covered with flowing water in the river. I shot these macros while staying there this past Friday night:

*#1 Bee slurping up some maple syrup I poured on a near-by juniper tree, captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/9, 1/200th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*






*#2 Bee slurping up some maple syrup I poured on a near-by juniper tree, captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/8, 1/160th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*





*#3 Robber Flies, captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/9, 1/200th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*





*#4 I believe a Hairstreak Butterlfy, captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/11, 1/250th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*





*#5 I saw a lot of this sudsy white formations so I took a shot of one, anyone know what this may be? Captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/11, 1/250th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*





*#6 Bull Nettle, if you see this stuff, but sure to steer clear...if the nettles get into your skin it burns really bad! Captured with a Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens, f/8, 1/200th sec, ISO 100, manual flash*





-Roy


----------



## TCimages

wow, very nice work.  Great lighting


----------



## lextalionis

Thanks, and I found out about the foamy stuff...it's produced by spittle bugs, they should be inside the "spittle".  They are bad on the host (plant).

-Roy


----------



## lextalionis

I've just started using a photoshop plugin called Re-Dynamix (it's an HDR plugin, but what I like is that you can really tone it down and it seems to do a little better than photomatix).

Here are some of the above shots post-processed using Re-Dynamix.  Do you think they are better?
















-Roy


----------



## rajvarma

beautifully done


----------



## notoriouslightning

*Awesome pictures Lex.  I also think number 4 is a* *Hairstreak Butterfly.  I am in Austin Tx and work for the Travis County Parks.  Here is a picture I took at sandycreek park on lake Travis a few months ago with the same butterfly. 





*


----------



## Montana

Very well done.  That 100mm macro is on my list!  I love these bug shots.  What a whole different world out there yet to be seen!

Derrick


----------



## ~Stella~

I've been to the park - I was hoping for dino tracks!

Your bugs, particularly the bee, are nonetheless very impressive.


----------



## LaFoto

Lovely macros here, too. (The ones I viewed the most of late are those taken by doenoe). These also tell me that if I stay with my (growing!) interest in macro photography, I'll have to invest in a real and true macro lens at last. Else my own results will always stay mediocre and can never be as good as these are!


----------



## yankeefan

Very Very Nice.. GOOD WORK.. :thumbup:


----------



## hcm2009

TCimages said:


> wow, very nice work.  Great lighting





Wow! Fantastic post. Love it ^^
________________
Watch Anime Online


----------

